# Which do I use? i7TurboGT? RealTemp? Or RealTempGT



## Daniel Jackson (Jul 31, 2015)

The title makes the question obvious. I have a core i7 Surface Pro 3... I'm currently using the standard RealTemp to see my temps as the GT one is slightly different in minimum and maximum temp values. But the i7 is the core that I have yet I don't see how to understand the data being displayed in the temps so I am not sure if that's what I am actually supposed to use.

Any advisement is appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 31, 2015)

RealTemp GT is for the 6 core CPUs.  The Core i7 in your Surface Pro 3 only has 2 cores so the regular RealTemp.exe is for you.

There is also an updated version of RealTemp available.  It has a few more features for the newer Core i7 CPUs like you have.

RealTemp T|I Edition
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0dpSo9k93jDZlpmbHNzeFlpcWc

A difference of a degree or two between different temperature apps is normal.  Most of these programs only update once or twice every second.  CPU core temperatures can change much faster than that so slight differences in reported temperatures are normal.

For temperature testing, you can use Prime95 - Small FFTs for testing.  It equally loads all cores of a CPU so the temperatures reported from various monitoring programs should be almost exactly the same.  Most other testing programs do not equally load the cores like Small FFTs does.

What data do you not understand?  Post a picture or a specific question.

The best monitoring program for a Surface Pro 3 is ThrottleStop.  It has a lot more features to get the most out of these devices but is intended for advanced users.  I wrote both of these programs so these downloads are 100% safe.

ThrottleStop 8.00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0dpSo9k93jDTE1fcHNtbUMwdGc


----------



## Daniel Jackson (Jul 31, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> RealTemp GT is for the 6 core CPUs.  The Core i7 in your Surface Pro 3 only has 2 cores so the regular RealTemp.exe is for you.
> 
> There is also an updated version of RealTemp available.  It has a few more features for the newer Core i7 CPUs like you have.
> 
> ...



Picture on page "Untitled page"  (Web view)

I took a screenshot with the surface pen and linked it so I don't know if the link works or not, this is the first time using it.. I've never used these before so the data in the i7 program is all new to me. But, I don't really have to understand it because I will use the program you suggested for the Surface Pro 3.

Great help man thank you so much for your response and help I very much appreciate it!


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 12, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> RealTemp GT is for the 6 core CPUs.  The Core i7 in your Surface Pro 3 only has 2 cores so the regular RealTemp.exe is for you.
> 
> There is also an updated version of RealTemp available.  It has a few more features for the newer Core i7 CPUs like you have.
> 
> ...



Too bad the updated version has no GT version to support 6 core CPU's. Just switched to 5820K  The old one works fine, but I'm kinda obsessed with having software updated. If it's not updated for a year or two, it just feels weird to me lol


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Too bad the updated version has no GT version to support 6 core CPU's.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

Where can I download it? Only T|I version is available on the above link and that one has no GT version...


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a work in progress.  Maybe it will be ready someday.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 14, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> It's a work in progress.  Maybe it will be ready someday.



Just like a stripper in the club... only a tease...


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 14, 2015)

whats the difference between GT version and the regular one?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2015)

Daniel Jackson said:


> standard RealTemp


for CPU up to 4 Core's



unclewebb said:


> RealTemp GT is for the 6 core CPUs


for CPU up to 6 Core's


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> for CPU up to 4 Core's
> 
> 
> for CPU up to 6 Core's



Missed that. thank you


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 15, 2015)

You can run GT version on 4 core as well, you'll just have 2 empty slots on the cores list...


----------



## Absolution (Jan 27, 2016)

What does i7TurboGT do?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 27, 2016)

unclewebb said:


> It's a work in progress.  Maybe it will be ready someday.


Hopefully! Thanks for making it and working on it as long as you have already. Its STILL my go to pure temp app to this day... even with Haswell-E. 

The only thing that doesn't appear to work right with Haswell-E (maybe haswell?) is the load % being pegged near 100% all the time.


----------



## Aliz (Feb 10, 2016)

Absolution said:


> What does i7TurboGT do?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 10, 2016)

Absolution said:


> What does i7TurboGT do?



Maybe, this will help some; at least 'til @unclewebb gives an answer.

i7 Turbo - Tool to test for Turbo throttling; and, then,  i7 Turbo GT testing program with Gulftown support


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 10, 2016)

i7 Turbo GT is a unique tool that gives you a look at what each thread of your CPU is doing.  I wrote it for testing purposes and just tossed it in the download in case someone needed to do some testing or found it interesting.

Development of i7 Turbo GT ended but the code morphed into a new project called ThrottleStop which is popular in the laptop community.  ThrottleStop is still being developed and has 101 more features compared to i7 Turbo GT.

ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 7
https://www.sendspace.com/file/i84h7g

It includes CPU voltage control on the 4th, 5th and 6th Gen Core i CPUs so in the wrong hands, it might be considered dangerous.  If you crank up the nanny settings in Avast it might complain and I heard recently that Windows Defender thinks this download is suspicious.  I have been running this version since I released it and my computer is still running just fine.  No complaints from users.

Some users might wonder, why do we need to know if a CPU is throttling.  All Intel CPUs use Turbo Boost so they can run at their maximum speed.  On a desktop motherboard, there are usually options in the bios so you can crank up the Turbo power limits and run your CPU at full speed without any problems.  Laptops and tablets have much lower power ratings and usually no control of these limits in the bios.  Throttling is inevitable.  Being able to accurately monitor and adjust these CPUs is just as important today as it was during the original Gulftown era.

Here is an example of my 4700MQ throttling.






When 4 cores are active, the 4700MQ should be using the full 34..00 multiplier when it is overclocked.  In the picture above, the core power limit is set too low so all 8 threads are reporting that the multiplier is averaging about 30.86.  When CPUs throttle, the multiplier is rapidly changing hundreds of times per second to keep the CPU just under the turbo power limits.  Using high performance timers within the CPU provides an accurate look at what a CPU is really doing.  Far more precise compared to any other tools.  ThrottleStop also shows that TDP Throttle is the cause of this throttling and the more precise tool Limit Reasons by Dufus shows exactly what the problem is.

i7 Turbo GT was useful in its day but it has been replaced by ThrottleStop.  






ThrottleStop has many similar features to Intel XTU plus a few very useful features that no other software gives you access to.  Highly recommended for anyone that wants more control or wants to know more about what their CPU is really doing.


----------



## Wade Hayworth (Mar 8, 2016)

hey UncleWebb,  I am testing some processors and I started getting this error.

. 



Is there a way to test this processor with Realtemp?  I was using 3.70 then I tried your newer Realtemp T|I. 

Thanks for any help you may provide


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2016)

Its an Intel geared program?

https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2016)

Wade Hayworth said:


> hey UncleWebb,  I am testing some processors and I started getting this error.
> 
> . View attachment 72648
> 
> ...



AMD isn't good enough that's why u get this error message


----------



## Wade Hayworth (Mar 8, 2016)

I have had it work on other AMD processors. this is why I asked the question. Thank you for the information though.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 8, 2016)

RealTemp has never supported any AMD CPUs.  Core Temp recently released an update so it might work on your AMD CPU.


----------

